# General vet costs



## Nikkinak44 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi I was wondering how much a general checkup for a hedgehog at the vet would cost. Also, could you share prices of your checkups and incidences such as mites, etc. sorry for being a little paranoid I'm just sort of worried for vet costs. Thanks!


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

*vets*

Have you considered getting pet insurance? It costs $80/year and then you can take your hedgehog in for almost anything he/she needs with only a $50 copay. It can save you a ton of money in the long run. I highly recommend it to anyone who has a hedgehog.

Otherwise a vet visit probably costs around $80-100 for a plain checkup. Treating mites is not expensive, but there are other things that crop up that can be very expensive. For example, if your hedgie needs to have an ultrasound, or a surgery. I just think why not get the insurance, that way you don't have to stress out if your hedgie comes down with something major&#8230;.and your hedgehog can get the care that he/she needs.

-Susan H.


----------



## Nikkinak44 (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm just worried that if I'm paying for pet insurance I might not need it. Idk. I think that would be a good idea. $80 a year shouldn't be that bad and it would reduce the cost a lot in the long run. How often do you take a hedgehog in for a checkup?


----------



## DgirlD (Mar 24, 2014)

It is recommended you take your hedgehog for a check up twice a year.


----------



## Nikkinak44 (Mar 19, 2014)

Ok. That sounds good. I just get a little paranoid about costs because my parents are making me pay for everything and it's a little tight.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

It really varies per vet. My vet does check ups for $30 per hedgie, but I know others that cost $80-90 for just a check up. It's worth calling around and asking vets if they are experienced with hedgehogs, and if so, what their rates are. That way you can start saving a few dollars here and there so that you have a few hundred set aside for emergencies.


----------



## Nikkinak44 (Mar 19, 2014)

DasIgelPoggie said:


> It's worth calling around and asking vets if they are experienced with hedgehogs, and if so, what their rates are.


Ok, thank you very much DasIgelPoggie. I really appreciate it. I'll start calling vets in the morning.


----------



## The_Senator (Dec 31, 2013)

Which company do you get pet insurance from? I've been thinking about it lately.


----------



## JimmayAnne (Feb 9, 2012)

My vet charges $50 for a check-up.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Don't just prepare yourself for a basic examination. Basic exams are relatively cheap compared to one for a sick hedgehog. You should be prepared for costs that far exceed a basic exam. I've paid anywhere from $30-90 for a basic examination. That doesn't include medication or any medical procedures. 

Hedgehog medical costs can quickly add up when they get sick. It is very easy to incur expenses exceeding $500 in a short period of time with these little ones... especially as they get older. 

Recent examples for you,

Antibiotic: $20
Pain medication $40
Histopathology $120
Fecal sent to lab $20

Those amounts don't even include the surgery that was performed. I typically expect to pay anywhere from $400-500 for a surgery. More if the surgery is more complicated and requires more time.

To prepare, talk to your parents and ensure they are on board should you need to repay them for higher vet bills. Continually put away a little extra money away in a medical fund, etc. There are lots of ways to go about it, and its always best to think about it now before you get in a situation where you want to help but are struggling to find the funds to do so.


----------



## Nikkinak44 (Mar 19, 2014)

How common are serious issues such as surgeries or histopathology?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

They're more common than we'd like, I think. Hedgehogs are unfortunately very prone to getting tumors and such, which generally need surgery to remove and histopathology to determine if it's malignant or not. Females can also have uterine issues that require spaying, which is generally $400-600. Even just something like having to look at a mouth/tooth issue (also prone to these) can end up rather expensive because the vet needs to knock them out in order to get a proper look in the mouth. 

Like Kalandra said, it's a good idea to make sure you have money saved away for emergency expenses. Once I have a hedgehog again (or any other animals), I'm hoping to have an emergency fund of at least $500 (for one animal - more if I have multiple) set aside, since they'll be depending solely on me. I saw your thread that you'll have to wait a couple more months until you get your baby...that means a couple more months to keep setting money aside for a vet fund, at least! I would start doing that now so that you'll be prepared.


----------



## Nikkinak44 (Mar 19, 2014)

Lilysmommy said:


> They're more common than we'd like, I think. Hedgehogs are unfortunately very prone to getting tumors and such, which generally need surgery to remove and histopathology to determine if it's malignant or not. Females can also have uterine issues that require spaying, which is generally $400-600. Even just something like having to look at a mouth/tooth issue (also prone to these) can end up rather expensive because the vet needs to knock them out in order to get a proper look in the mouth.
> 
> Like Kalandra said, it's a good idea to make sure you have money saved away for emergency expenses. Once I have a hedgehog again (or any other animals), I'm hoping to have an emergency fund of at least $500 (for one animal - more if I have multiple) set aside, since they'll be depending solely on me. I saw your thread that you'll have to wait a couple more months until you get your baby...that means a couple more months to keep setting money aside for a vet fund, at least! I would start doing that now so that you'll be prepared.


Sounds good.  thanks so much.


----------



## aclarino (Oct 12, 2013)

I have a related question. I know females have a high rate of getting obstetric cancers, would it be more beneficial for me to get my baby spayed? How much would something like that cost? I have a vet in mind but when I call and ask I just want to get an idea of they are insanely over priced or not.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

I would get her spayed. I just went thru a uterine tumor/bleeding with my girl. The vet said that the surgery is riskier the older they get and as they get older, the chance of tumors increases. 

Also if they've been bleeding, there's the chance that they would be too weak and anemic to tolerate the surgery. I was so scared she wouldn't make it. 

PLUS once they start bleeding, you don't know if the tumors have spread--too many cases of that. Usually once the tumors start spreading, they may have to euthanize. 

Costs all depend on where you are, going rate in the area, lots of factors.

Nara's surgery was about $200 BUT she had the required blood tests and xrays at the vet previously which cost about $350. But then again, Nara is almost 4, not sure what it would have cost had she been younger, if different. Luckily I am older (in my 50's) so that kind of money was no problem.

It wouldn't hurt to shop around, if you can but hopefully you can find someone who is experienced. 

There are always risks to surgery, I know there have been hedgies that were young and still didn't make it thru surgery due to complications. 

You have to decide what is best for you and your girl. 

ML


----------

